# ho ho ho



## roger (Jan 12, 2010)

no im talking ho whats the worst better best trains


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

This is gonna start a "*BIG ONE*!!!!!!!!!!!

IMO, it is not rational for anyone to place a tag of *GOOD, BETTER, BEST*. The rating system, though applicable, can only begin a flame war. Not good.

The answer to your question is best answered thus, it depends on your taste, desire and pocketbook.

I think that you will find here that we do not judge, but we tend to have our opinions and model to that end.

I will say that the top of the line model would be brass................and we descend from there.

Bob


----------



## chickenrail (Dec 29, 2009)

just starting out myself and have found that the best you can afford is the way to go. That said the most expensive may not be the best for your skill level or planed project.
read alot and ask specific questions about specific things.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

stationmaster said:


> This is gonna start a "*BIG ONE*!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> IMO, it is not rational for anyone to place a tag of *GOOD, BETTER, BEST*. The rating system, though applicable, can only begin a flame war. Not good.
> 
> ...


My, I sound like a diplomat......more like one of our Congressmen.....Gads that sucks!!!

Bob


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

As Stationmaster has stated we don't wish to start flaming on any companies here; however being new to the hobby I will name a few of the available companies out there and once investigated the differences should be obvious to you.
Brass- Overland Imports, Oriental Limited to name a couple
Other popular brands are; Atlas, Gold, Silver, & Trainman; Stewart; Kato: Athearn; Bachmann, Spectrum, Plus, and regular Bachmann;Walthers/Lifelike; Model Power.
The companies listed above are the ones that I have experience with and are not listed by Quality of product. They can all be found by a simple Google search and 
There are no compiled reviews as with N scale that is fortunate enough to have Marks, Spookshow. 

Everyone will have there Favs and don't wish to violate forum policies so I'll leave it at that. I will add this though; Brass looks the best but most often aren't DCC ready meaning there are the most difficult to add a Decoder to.
Overland's most recent additions have done there best to add a Decoder harness but in general will have to be wired in.
The other manufacturers have made their locomotives DCC Ready meaning a Plug and Play situation(most desirable)
Steam locomotives are the easiest to add both DCC & sound to due to the extra room in the following Tenders.

Hope that information helps you in your decision making, and leads to much enjoyment in the new hobby you have choosen:thumbsup:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The best way is to look at the products and decide what you can afford.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

stationmaster said:


> My, I sound like a diplomat......more like one of our Congressmen.....Gads that sucks!!!
> 
> Bob


...and quite brassy of you, too. Even brazen.:laugh:


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Different opinions are what a forums are all about; but I'm the Newbie here so when someone whom has 600+ post says they don't want direct opinions then I figure that must be close to the law of the land here and tried to place a factual post and not opinionated one instead.
Politically correct if you will.
And allow the reader to do gather their own opinion after further research.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Subwayaz, opinions are what makes the discussion interesting---600+ postings simply means the guy just gabs a lot. Like me. *L*


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Subwayaz, opinions are what makes the discussion interesting---600+ postings simply means the guy just gabs a lot. Like me. *L*


Reckers I couldn't agree more I will update my post and answer the Gentlemen's question
Thanks
Without the political red-rick

Roger it does depend quite a bit on the $$$ your willing to spend as with anything else but; here are my preferences which will vary for each of us.
I Love Brass Overland Import Models thes seem to be the best for the buck and do come DCC ready. With that said the price reflects that avg. $900 New but this site has used and New cheaper than anywhere I have found yet
http://www.thecaboose.com/

Then the others are
KAto for six axel Diesel locos
Stewart Executive line again for large locos
Atlas Gold Series Great Bang for the Buck
Bachmann Spectrum or Plus line; stay away from plain Bachmann they are kinda like toys
Athearn Genesis, not regular Athearn
That should give you a good start. 
But keep in mind this is my opinion and no reflection on this Web Forum 
"Enjoy your new Hobby it's built rite in."


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Subwayaz, opinions are what makes the discussion interesting---600+ postings simply means the guy just gabs a lot. Like me. *L*


LOL thanks Reckers. By the way I like to gab about Trains also


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You're gonna fit in just fine, Subwayaz....


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Reckers said:


> You're gonna fit in just fine, Subwayaz....


Cool sure hope so ; definitely glad to be aboard


----------



## roger (Jan 12, 2010)

thanx much


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

roger said:


> thanx much


Your quite welcome Roger; glad to be of help. That's what were all here for helping each other


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I have seen expensive locomotives run kinda so-so, and I have seen cheap locomotives run pretty nice. If you only own one or two locomotives, you might want to go for the higher end ones. I like to own lots of different locomotives, so I tend to buy more of the cheaper models...so far, I have had pretty good luck with all kinds.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Same here. The only guy I know with the money to run the high-price stuff is Shaygetz.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Reckers said:


> Subwayaz, opinions are what makes the discussion interesting---600+ postings simply means the guy just gabs a lot. Like me. *L*





Your up to 691 posts all ready?

man that's a lot of hot air in a short time.:laugh:
You should own one of those hot air balloons.:laugh:



Are you going for the record?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*ROTFLMAO!!!!* I was wondering how long it would take for someone to notice!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Yep, some people don't realize it's not the quantity, that just means you don't have a life, but the quality. lol

An example would be, it's not how many beers you can drink, but how loud you can BELCH, or, in some cases, fa........ I'd better let it go at that. lol

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Fer real. I see it as a public service----things have been slow at work, so I shouldered the burden of repeatedly saying "clean your wheels, clean your track" so the rest of you could sleep. That, and I don't have a life. *L*


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I don't know how many posts I have, probably not many. I had to chime in on this topic I differ with subwayaz on Athearn, I get the impression he only likes the Genesis stuff. Now if you are looking for pretty, detailed or DCC ready he might be correct. If you are looking for DC that acts like a Timex watch, takes a licking and just keeps on ticking. You will be hard pressed to find better than Athearn Blue Box. 
Reckers you had better hope Shaygetz doesn't read that. He takes pride in getting yardsale trains and making them run like a Swiss watch. 
I generally don't bad mouth any manufacturers, the worst you will here out of me is, I won't be buying any more Broadway Limited. The only one I praise is Athearn blue box, hoping some one will get mad and throw one at me, hopeing I can pick up the pieces faster than Shaygetz. Speaking of Shaygetz, did you ever do anything with that tender I sent you?


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Les, you, like shaygetz and myself, have been around for eons. We cut our teeth, and headed our model trains, with Athearn for years and years. And early Atlas products were also nice, even cheap once upon a time.......

I have have to agree with you about Athearn being bulletproof. I'm still running the old amp hog "hi-fi's".......

PS: if'n ya miss the train thrown at ya, I'll be backin' ya up!!! lol

Bob


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

*grins* Les, I threw that out there hoping Shay would see it. I wanted to make sure the old f**t has dozed off, face down in his Pablum again!


----------



## roger (Jan 12, 2010)

*rolling stock*

im starting some rolling stock and need to know what co. name would bbe on the sides of my cars? also what kind of cars would i haul like pass. box cars freight or what? this is all to be around the 1860s also id like to try and scrath build some HO cars my self, im a pretty fair modler so i can do pretty well there thanks my RR. line is VA. AND TRUCKEE so its out west from calif. to nevada
roger


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I would guess you would be stuck with road names. A Budweiser boxcar just wouldn't make it across counrty with Indians and thirsty Cowboys. The horse ruled and cattle was king so stock cars flourished. Passengers went west to make their fortunes or their makers. The add cars didn't start till much later. A drawback of the times.


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I have to agree with Bob and Les...Athearn Blue Box is a great value. They run well (with maintenance of course), have a nice mid-range price, and also have pretty good detail. I own mostly Athearn, but have recently started to buy more Bachmann. I know I will probably start WWIII with that comment. I like the fact that Bachmann comes with DCC on board already, and is still cheaper than most DC trains. Athearn is easy to work on...I know Bachmann is not as easy in that department. Maybe I will be cursing when/if they start giving more trouble, but so far I have had pretty good luck with them. I simply wish trains like Athearn and Atlas would include a DCC decoder WITH the purchase...it wouldn't even have to be installed, just thrown in if you should choose to use it. I like to own MANY roadnames, therefore I like the more attractively-priced trains. All-in-all, it is hard to beat an Athearn (Kato is awesome, but you pay the price). Atlas is of excellent quality too, but also can be a little spendy. I think there is good and bad to be said about all brands.


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Atlas does have some models with DCC & sound in HO N scale mostly can come with DCC so far. Athearn is coming out with locos now in HO and N with DCC or DCC & Sound. But as you stated they are much more expensive than what you've mentioned. As with most things in life your situation dictates and as long as it works for you go for it. It's your RR. So only one that you have to please is yourself really. 

Me on the other hand my experiences and preferences go like this; I could care less if I can only afford one Hamburger as long as it's the best Burger I can buy. Cause garbage in garbage out." Not saying with that; Bachmann & Athearn Blue Box models are garbage. Just stating my principles.

But I probably started WWIII with that post but it's honestly who I am.

And I respect everyones opinion


----------



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone want to comment on the Bachmann set that comes with 2 DCC Locos and their EZ Command System?


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

jsshieldsjr said:


> Anyone want to comment on the Bachmann set that comes with 2 DCC Locos and their EZ Command System?


Well if you haven't made the purchase as yet I wouldn't; mainly due to the EZ Track system. You can do better in my opinon by purchasing Kato Unitrak if you are looking for EZ track work with roadbed already in place. The Bachmann DCC aren't really that bad. I have two of their 44T's in N Scale and they came with DCC installed. The decoders are quite basic but they do work dependably.
Also if you don't mind laying track and roadbed and are determined to buy a set then go with Atlas no DCC included but then you can always purchase a couple of Bachmann DCC locos cheap enough afterward. But you'll have a much better track system. And Atlas Snap Track isn't that difficult to work with either.
DCC starter systems aren't that pricey anymore and most can expand with your knowledge and $$$$, and once again are much more flexible/expandable than what you'll find from Bachmann.
Well that's my two bits; hope that helps you with your decision


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

EZ track and Atlas Unitack are the same. If are looking for a cheaper product, use the Bachman. Atlas, as with most of their products is over priced. I know of at least 3 layouts using EZ track. And a couple of those look pretty nice.

Still, if I was just starting out, I'd still learn to lay cork road bed, lay Atlas Flex Track, and learn to ballast. As with any sectional track, the limitations are too many whether it be Atlas, EZ Track, or UniTrack.

And the added connections just multiply the number of possibilities that could go wrong.

I do use EZ Track for the Christmas thing.........

Bob


----------



## jsshieldsjr (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't like the EZ track because it's not real enough. I was thinking about buying the set and then buying Atlas Code 83 to lay. Maybe use the EZ for the Christmas tree. But the more I read about the EZ Track System the more I am shying away from it. The only reason I was considering it is that Hobby Lobby has their sets at 30% off right now.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Bad thing about Code 83, is that if you happen to have engines and cars with wheels that have deep flanges, they WILL derail, I promise. Any wheels that are not RP25 will need changed out. I prefer Code 100 because of its availability and price, and it will accommodate MOST deep flange wheels. I do, normally, replace trucks and wheels on cars, but engines can be a bit of a problem.

Though I don't use EZ track, per se, I would not demean anyone who does. We all have budget restrictions. And I set up a small EZ track layout for my grandson when he was 3 years old. It does not like to be torn apart, but neither does any other track I know of. 

And it works well for our Christmas layout. I don't have to re-ballast ever year.......

Bob


----------



## mr_x_ite_ment (Jun 22, 2009)

I have the E-Z Command DCC system, but I don't have any E-Z Track. I have no complaints about E-Z Command. It doesn't have the bells and whistles that others have, but the price is right and it does all I need it to do. As far as track goes, I don't even use cork roadbed (although I think it looks really nice). I read about a guy in Model Railroader that just nailed his track directly to the table top. That is all I have done on my latest layout and it has worked quite well. My ballast is laid in loose (no glue and water mix). One advantage is that I can re-do track VERY easily if I have to. What I like about E-Z Track (or Uni-Track) is that it elevates it off the table nicely, although I have yet to use any.


----------

